# Colnago Gran Fondo Los Angeles



## Yangpei

Gran Fondo USA recently added a third Gran Fondo event for this year. It's scheduled for Oct 24, 2010 in Los Angeles. The website is not up yet, but it's at http://granfondousa.com/. My wife and I may try to ride it if we are in town that weekend. We just got back from Sea Otter and had a blast riding the Gran Fondo there.


----------



## cwg_at_opc

excellent. this will make a great substitute for the Malibu tri which i'm passing on again.


----------



## Retro Grouch

Grand Frodo???


----------



## grrlyrida

They have Italian style lunches. That's worth the price of admission right there.

I may do this, depending on the route.


----------



## den bakker

grrlyrida said:


> They have Italian style lunches. That's worth the price of admission right there.
> 
> I may do this, depending on the route.


yeah $100 lunch is the new dollar menu.....


----------



## grrlyrida

den bakker said:


> yeah $100 lunch is the new dollar menu.....


Yikes! $99 I'm definitely not doing it. That's ridiculous.


----------



## rward325

I did the one in San Diego in the rain. For the hundred bucks you get a Jersey and a so so Italian lunch as long as you finish on time. The San Diego one was a catastrophe due to the rain. Hopefully the weather for this one will be better but as it is October I would not hold my breath.


----------



## FatGut1

grrlyrida said:


> Yikes! $99 I'm definitely not doing it. That's ridiculous.


You could sell your "free" jersey on Ebay to cover the cost of an otherwise free bike ride. 


All you need is a stop watch, and a couple of bucks for Pizza Hut. That's Amore!


----------



## valleycyclist

It looks like the Los Angeles ride is now set for June 26, 2011. Hopefully it will not be cancelled. I wonder what the route will be.


----------



## rward325

Going to be interesting to see the route. As it is February already I don't see a good chance of them making that date. I registered for the San Diego event to months ago and it was filling fast. I personally don't think they can get it organized in that time.


----------



## ragweed

With only two month to go still no route posted for San Diego. Also bummed that they dropped the metric century for a 53 miler. But I'm sure by the time I decide I want to register it will be full so the decision will be made for me. Oh well.


----------



## rward325

ragweed said:


> With only two month to go still no route posted for San Diego. Also bummed that they dropped the metric century for a 53 miler. But I'm sure by the time I decide I want to register it will be full so the decision will be made for me. Oh well.


According to website there is still a 53 mile run, http://granfondosandiego.com/routes/

But then again last year was such a fiasco in the rain I doubt it will sell out until everyone is sure of the weather this year (The Day Before).


----------



## mohair_chair

Based on all the "Gran Fondo" events I've seen lately, the translation of "Gran Fondo" seems to be "really expensive ride."


----------



## rward325

I thought it meant stand in rain for long time.


----------



## El Literato Loco

rward325 said:


> I thought it meant stand in rain for long time.


I thought it was a gigantic cauldron of bubbling cheese.


----------



## Cni2i

Was just about to register for the SDGF until I saw the utube vid of last year's gran fondo with ALL that rain


----------



## phade2

I'm registered for the SDGF...I'm guessing that's why they pushed it back to April this year to hopefully avoid the crazy downpour. Although on this year's route there's no ride over the coronado bridge?!?


----------



## rward325

Cni2i said:


> Was just about to register for the SDGF until I saw the utube vid of last year's gran fondo with ALL that rain



I can honestly tell you that was the worst ride of my life. Hoping for better weather this year! My friends have convinced me to give it another chance.


----------



## DrRoebuck

rward325 said:


> I can honestly tell you that was the worst ride of my life. Hoping for better weather this year! My friends have convinced me to give it another chance.


Worse than Palm Springs?


----------



## rward325

DrRoebuck said:


> Worse than Palm Springs?


No, just rained the entire ride. Nothng will be beat PS EVAR


----------



## samh

is the granfondo los angeles still accepting applications? I dont see signup form.


----------



## ghostryder

samh said:


> is the granfondo los angeles still accepting applications? I dont see signup form.


They have not started the application process yet. There is still no route, or registration form.


----------



## Yangpei

samh said:


> is the granfondo los angeles still accepting applications? I dont see signup form.



I signed up a few weeks ago.


----------



## ghostryder

Just signed up and looking forward to it.:thumbsup:


----------



## mtrider05

Here's a coupon code I got from Active.com, dunno if it works or not. GFCLA10


----------



## theo3000

Any chance this is going to be canceled? 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Please disregard the lack of content in my first 5 posts 

Hello theo3000,
Our records indicate that you have never posted to our site before! Why not make your first post today by saying hello to our community in our General Cycling Discussion forum. 

Why not start with your first post today and become an active part of the roadbikeREVIEW.com forums now! \

To create new threads in this forum your post count must be 5 or greater.

You currently have 0 posts.


----------



## ghostryder

I hope not. Do you know anything i don't?


----------



## theo3000

ghostryder said:


> I hope not. Do you know anything i don't?


Definitely not.

I just haven't seen very much promotion for such an expensive event. You'd think they'd have some banner ads on the local boards or something.


----------



## ghostryder

theo3000 said:


> Definitely not.
> 
> I just haven't seen very much promotion for such an expensive event. You'd think they'd have some banner ads on the local boards or something.


I agree, i haven't seen much accept when i go to the bike shops in the area.


----------



## Yangpei

My wife and I rode the GF Los Angeles today. The event was great. The long route was pretty challenging and the weather was great (perhaps a little too warm on the climbs). For the $125 entry fee, we got a GF Los Angeles jersey signed by Ernesto Colnago, a well-organized event with rolling closure and police traffic control at major intersections, and a tasty lunch. Considering you can spend $200-250 on a nice jersey alone, it seems like a pretty good deal.


----------



## ghostryder

I had a great at the GF LA. The course was great, and the stations were stocked full of everything. The Highway patrol really made it great. The whole event was organized beautifully. I popped two spokes a couple of miles from the start and i thought my day was done, when out of the blue comes a FSA van that took my front wheel replaced it and off I went. Well worth the money and i would do it again in a heartbeat. :thumbsup:

Thank you Mr. Colnago and all the staff that helped at the aid stations.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hollywood

Yangpei said:


> My wife and I rode the GF Los Angeles today. The event was great.


I turned up Old Topanga (on my own ride) and ran into the group. At first I didn't know what the heck was going on - everyone had timing chips on 

then I chatted with a guy and got the scoop. He had just come from Piuma and sounded pretty toasted.

glad y'all had a good day - it was pretty nice out there :thumbsup:


----------



## lenny_

Wish there was one in Boston......


----------



## Jason Barton

I did this ride and it was outstanding. Very well organized considering its the first year. I did the long course and it was a very scenic, challenging and fun ride. My previous longest ride was about 50 miles so this is now my longest ride to date. I look forward to more Gran Fondo type rides...


----------



## bob4god2aol.com

I did the LA Gran Fondo an competed against 8 other men over 65. It was a hard ride, great weather and beautiful scenery. We need mor old guys out there next year.


----------

